# powderisable or not?



## ericrm (Jan 3, 2013)

does someone know if it is powderisable in a regular ball mill?
this is from a old motherboard,i have cut the corner and torched it to see what kind of material it was . i think it is like regular board (fiber and epoxy)
do you think it will powderise easilyor will it make a big moss of fiber in the mill?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ball mill is not good, a crusher needed


----------



## ericrm (Jan 8, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ive done this before. What we did was run the boards thru a jaw crusher, then a roll crusher then into a flooded ball mill. The plastics and fibers would float and flow out of the ball mill into the classifier where they would get stuck due to their large size. The metalic and ceramic particals if they got ground up enough to float were small and fell thru the classifier into a recirculation tank then pumped to a hydrocyclone where they were seperated. A lot of the metal was too ductile to get pounded to powder so it so after a week or so of running the ball mill was dumped and the metals were collected. 
I have all the equipment to do this if anyone is interested.


----------



## Geo (Jan 8, 2013)

my question would be, why? it looks like a flip-chip processor. very nearly worthless as far as PM's go.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 8, 2013)

geo, it is not from a chip, it is an incinerated piece of board from an old mother board.very thick and very populated but with low grade ic.

to try to find a simpler way to recover the value from the board


----------



## Smack (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it's a waste of time and resources, take the good stuff off the board to process yourself and send the rest to the refinery, they are set up with all the proper equipment to do it the right way, mainly I mean being able to treat the enormous amount of fumes.


----------

